# Post-Secondary Education After Enrolment



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

Background: Joining the CF after two years of University - unable to continue due to financial burden.

Query: 
1) Should I realistically expect to have the opportunity to complete my studies while serving in the CF?

2) If yes, is there a time restraint as to when one can resume studies; IE after 2 years in CF, or as soon as settled on posting.

3) I have read about lengthy waits between courses (PAT?), if one is in a holding pattern can one resume his or her studies at night school or distance ed?

4) Does your trade have any bearing on your educational opportunities?

Regards,


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Apr 2012)

You can always study on your own.  As long as it does not interfere with your normal work.  Pay for the courses and follow them.  

The CF has some programs in place for its personnel.  Make sure you talk to your BPSO before you start.

Now, have you looked into ROTP?


----------



## Pieman (26 Apr 2012)

> 3) I have read about lengthy waits between courses (PAT?), if one is in a holding pattern can one resume his or her studies at night school or distance ed?



I signed up for a few online courses through Athabasca University. You have to submit a individual learning plan (IAP) and have it approved. The BPSO office is where all info this was located on my base. If they approve your studies then they will reimburse you for the cost when you complete it. Not a bad deal.

I don't know if you have to be fully qualified or not for you to get this support. In other words, they may not let you while in PAT. You will have to look into that.

Realistically, you probably won't be able to do more than one (maybe two?) courses a semester. I found it pretty hard to sit down and do the course work after being at work all day, I finished but didn't like it.  In fact, last I read, about 70% of people who start correspondence courses never finish...it has to do with personality and learning styles. So keep that in mind too.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

Thank you,

Yes I looked at ROTP and found it would not work for me due to;

1) I missed the date and would prefer not to wait another year to enter CF due to my age.
2) I can not handle a 100% course load and be successful (a man has got to know his limitations).
3) I am not sure I would want to be an officer.

I ask because I want to finish what I started (HBA) not specifically for any career goals, although I am sure it would not hurt.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I signed up for a few online courses through Athabasca University. You have to submit a individual learning plan (IAP) and have it approved. The BPSO office is where all info this was located on my base. If they approve your studies then they will reimburse you for the cost when you complete it. Not a bad deal.
> 
> I don't know if you have to be fully qualified or not for you to get this support. In other words, they may not let you while in PAT. You will have to look into that.
> 
> Realistically, you probably won't be able to do more than one (maybe two?) courses a semester. I found it pretty hard to sit down and do the course work after being at work all day, I finished but didn't like it.  In fact, last I read, about 70% of people who start correspondence courses never finish...it has to do with personality and learning styles. So keep that in mind too.



Thanks, I am going to contact Athabasca and see what level of advanced standing my UofT credits give me. I am happy to do one credit a semester while working FT, It will take a few years to finish but complete is so much better than quit half way through.

Best regards,


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

Addendum to last post; does RMC or RRMC offer Distance Ed. or is AU the only option?

Best,


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2012)

There are a ton of options beyond those 3


----------



## Pieman (26 Apr 2012)

Such as?


----------



## Danny_C (26 Apr 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Such as?



Many major universities and colleges provide distance learning courses. I took leadership course through the University of Guelph that was part of a program. I would suggest discussing this option with your current school and see what they recommend for distance education.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Such as?



Theres more than those 3 places that offer distance programs.

Use google and look. Or don't, i don't care.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

Good Call, I found this page that seems to be a one stop shop for links to Distance Education across Canada, I hope this will help anyone else with the same question. Thank you all.

http://www.cicic.ca/419/online-and-distance-education.canada


----------



## Pieman (26 Apr 2012)

You are not limited to distance education in Canada as there are a number of schools in the UK and Australia offering distance learning. 

In fact, Australia is supposed to have  a lot of expertise in distance education as they have had to come up with ways to educate a fairly large population living in remote areas.

I know of a Major who got a Masters from the university of Liverpool online and the CF paid for it after the fact. 



> Theres more than those 3 places that offer distance programs.
> 
> Use google and look. Or don't, i don't care.


I am aware. I was just trying to coax out some more useful information from you...which it didn't. Oh well.


----------

